# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  مشکل در برقراری ارتباط با دیتابیس sql server از طریق connection string در C#‎

## shima506

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید
من حدود 3 سال پیش یک برنامه با C#‎ نوشتم در خصوص سیستم آزمون مجازی که از یک دیتا بیس استفاده میکرد که آن را با SQL Express 2005 نوشته بودم.بنا به یه دلایلی فایل های پایگاه داده ام از بین رفت و من با استفاده از مستنداتی که داشتم دیتا بیس ام را باز نویسی کردم اما این بار با SQL Server 2008 Enterprise اما مشکل اینجاست که خطوط connection string موجود در برنامه قادر به برقراری ارتباط با پایگاه داده ام نیست و در زمان باز کردن connection 
Error Login Failed for User 'sa' را می دهد.
لطفا بفرمایید مشکل از کجاست این خط connection string من می باشد که قبلا کاملا کار میکرد
SqlConnection objConnection = new SqlConnection("Server=localhost;Database=Exam;User Id=sa;Password=sa");

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
دوست عزیز الان برای user sa شما رمز SA گذاشتید؟؟
اگر یادتون نیست رمزش چیه از طریق منوی Security در Management Studio رمز این کاربر رو عوض کنید و Connection string رو نیز اصلاح کنید. همچنین برای نام Server آیا به صورت Default Instance نصب شده یا اینکه موقع نصب از Named Instance استفاده کردید؟

----------


## shima506

سلام
از بابت پاسخگویی تون بی نهایت ممنونم
بله user name  و password هر دو sa  هستند و متعلق به system admin هستند. و نام server  هم به صورت Default Instance  تعریف شده.
برای حل مشکلم connection string را به شکل زیر باز نویسی کردم 
SqlConnection objConnection = new SqlConnection("Server=localhost;Database=Exam;Inte  grated Security=true");
مشکل برقراری ارتباط حل شد اما برای ثبت اطلاعات در دیتابیس با مشکل مواجه شدم دلیلش هم استفاده Dataset های موجود در برنامه از همان User و Password بود که در نسخه قبلی به sa مقدار دهی شده بود. تا حدودی با باز نویسی Dataset ها مشکل بر طرف شد ولی برنامه ام کارایی سابق را ندارد و باز هم نیاز به تست و عیب یابی داره که تماما مرتبط با پایگاه داده ام می باشد.
از اینکه وقت گذاشتید و پاسخگوی سوالم شدین واقعا ممنونم.

----------

